#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-04
<MarkDude> Twitter accounts notwithstanding
<MarkDude> :D
<bkerensa> I'm aware ;)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: just a heads up that its possible nobody will see any of the chat you had in LC channel since everyone is AFK
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> the appropriate venue for addressing communication with the LC and CC is mailing list
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> No stress
 * MarkDude is going to speak to more than half the council personally
<MarkDude> ;)
 * MarkDude is going thru the motions
<MarkDude> procedures and such
<MarkDude> Giving anyone a chnce to read it 1st is rather fair if you ask me
<MarkDude> bkerensa, may want to rebut my comments on the article
 * MarkDude thinks he was respectful
<MarkDude> knows
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> Hmmmm half the OSCON twitter results have to do with table space.
<MarkDude> Cant imagine what would happen if some effort was put into this ;)
<MarkDude> Open letter to anyone reading the logs; Oregon rocks, they have far better manners than I do
 * MarkDude created the account, that is all
<tgm4883> well now I want to see the chat in the LC channel :/
 * MarkDude is still planning on going - no matter what. 
<MarkDude> tgm4883, I can PM you it
<tgm4883> sure
 * MarkDude does not know if that channel is logged
<tgm4883> it probably is if it is a Ubuntu channel
<tgm4883> I think most are
 * MarkDude does not make logs public- unless they are meant to :)
<tgm4883> MarkDude, when was it from?
 * MarkDude does not want to make any more ahssles for Or
<tgm4883> MarkDude, for future reference, all Ubuntu IRC logs are at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<MarkDude> Fair enough. So its only OT channels that are not logged
<MarkDude> And Ubuntu Women
<tgm4883> there are a few that aren't logged
<tgm4883> the mythbuntu dev channel isn't logged
<tgm4883> which is #ubuntu-mythtv-dev
<MarkDude> cool.
 * MarkDude sidesteps logging issues. Pretty much most know how I feel. No need to repeat
<MarkDude> :)
<MarkDude> http://radar.oreilly.com/2012/05/oscon-open-source-awards-nomination.html
 * MarkDude was hoping someone would nominate him for Oreilly Open Source award, for standing up for community 
<bkerensa> tgm4883: they will be soon... I think the IRCC is weeding out channel access and making sure all channels are logged and not owned by someone
<tgm4883> fun
<bkerensa> MarkDude: :P
 * MarkDude still has founder in Cali OT
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I already nominated lyz
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> Hopes they dont go after OT channels
<bkerensa> shh dont tell her though she doesnt know
<MarkDude> Promises were made over such things
<bkerensa> MarkDude: OT channels other than #Ubuntu-offtopic shouldnt exist and even then that channel should be logged (I think it is)
<bkerensa> to ensure compliance with the CoC
<bkerensa> a Ubuntu Member should not be concerned that their communication on officials channels are logged because if its inline with the CoC then there is not much to worry about
<bkerensa> :D
 * MarkDude is willing to put his title on hold
<MarkDude> Promises were made
<MarkDude> CoC in ALL AREAS of ones life is still a bad idea
<MarkDude> bad for Ubuntu
<MarkDude> Bad for FOSS
 * MarkDude 's other project will let him chase windmills if he chooses to
 * MarkDude is ALLOWED to have a personal life
<bkerensa> I agree that people have rights to do what they want in their private life
<MarkDude> Where the projects rules dont follow me - or dictate EVERYTHING I do
<bkerensa> but official or core Ubuntu channels is not private
<MarkDude> The CoC is very encompassing
<bkerensa> although I think the new CoC does pretty much make it apply everywhere
<bkerensa> I missed out on the first half of the CoC meeting at UDS but the way its drafted it it would apply everywhere
<bkerensa> nathwill: morning
<bkerensa> nathwill: I got word back from OSL they said their rack space is limited at the moment and wanted to know if we could ultimately pay for the hosting costs which they said were about $75 per month... I also reached out to PSU to see if thats an option
<nathwill> hey bkerensa, sec.. super busy atm...
<bkerensa> kk
<MarkDude> bkerensa, ping
<MarkDude> Pm time :)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: yes?
 * MarkDude spoke to Loco COuncil
<MarkDude> and will do follow up email to make sure they know MarkDude was acting on his own
 * MarkDude was told by Council member this will not rub off on Oregon :)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I'm sure thats not necessary this came up in the Community Team channel the other day where members of the LC/CC idle
<bkerensa> I'm sure they can also see the comments in the article
 * MarkDude will follow the advice of itnet7
<MarkDude> and send email just to make sure :)
<MarkDude> Unless ALL of them are quoted as saying that, I need to email them to make it clear
 * MarkDude has had similar things bite him later. Some on councils like formalities
<bkerensa> blkperl: can you get your people to RSVP ;p http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1789/detail/
<blkperl> k
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-05
 * MarkDude thinks there is no way that this team wont get approved next time. I mean you folks will be doing a great job of representing Ubuntu
<MarkDude> +1
<bkerensa> hi brokenfingers
<brokenfingers> bkerensa: H-e-l-l-o-!
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-06
<bkerensa> Good Morning!
<bkerensa> blkperl: have you and nathwill discussed a clear focus for the Ubuntu Jam/BSP?
<blkperl> bkerensa: clear focus?
<blkperl> bkerensa: hey i have an email from you :S
<blkperl> if only i had checked my email 12 hours earlier
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-07
<blkperl> slangasek: :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/997096
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 997096 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "nscd segmentation fault" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<blkperl> ubuntu precise has given me a new hate towards nscd, compiz, and xorg
<slangasek> blkperl: haha nscd
<slangasek> blkperl: disable netgroup caching; the code is broken
<blkperl> slangasek: yeah we figured that out, but still :(
<slangasek> blkperl: goto "haha nscd"
<bdmurray> is there no registration for this? http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1789/detail/
<slangasek> bkerensa: ^^ so it seems that there's a manual "registration URL" recorded for this event that points to the stock loco page, and this prevents people from RSVPing... I seem to have access to wipe out that URL ;), which would let it use the loco rsvp system instead.  Should I?
<bdmurray> wipe it out!
 * slangasek flags bdmurray's comment for further attention based on keyword filters
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-08
<goddard> hey
<bkerensa> slangasek: fixed it... user error on nathwill :P
<bkerensa> thanks for the heads up
<bkerensa> bdmurray: and plans for SRU Verification at the jam?
<bkerensa> morning
<Brian_H> hey buddy
<bkerensa> Brian_H: How goes things in Beaverton?
<Brian_H> Pretty good, a bit windy, but overall good.  Been playing around with proxmox for a virtualization platform
<Brian_H> its pretty real
<bkerensa> Brian_H: I see your booth for OSCON will be in 609
<bkerensa> we will be one row behind you
<Brian_H> YES! :)
<Brian_H> lol we signed up for that booth last year on the last day of oscon @ oscon
<Brian_H> I think we were one of the first to reserve
<bkerensa> Brian_H: yeah they are idk... giving us some sort of mini table
<bkerensa> >.<
 * bkerensa has to figure out how to tie down the banner because they didnt put us in a typical booth this year
<Brian_H> duct tape!
<Brian_H> or borrow your neighbors booth corners and use some parachute cord
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> Brian_H: are you guys getting a keg this year?
<bkerensa> :P
<Brian_H> hmm dunno, I think we are bringing shirts and 4GB usb keys
<Brian_H> I was pushing for DRBD/LINBIT case badges
<Brian_H> maybe next conf :p
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> 4GB usb keys are always nice
<bkerensa> but thats gotta be expensive :P
<Brian_H> not too bad, I think they are about 4 bucks a pop or so
<Brian_H> brb :)
<blkperl> ... print screen doesn't work when you right click something....
<blkperl> one of the workarounds is to disable sysreq? :(
<blkperl> nope thats for alt-printscrn
<blkperl> crtl-printscrn doesnt work either.... :(
<blkperl> woot (delayed screenshot)++
<nibalizer> scrot -d
<slangasek> print screen doesn't work when you right click something because X is broken ;)
<blkperl> slangasek: psh can't you fix that? arn't you some sort of rockstar developer that battles bugs everyday
<slangasek> blkperl: no, when I say X is broken I mean it's broken in the protocol :-)
<nibalizer> slangasek: so your job is just to rock out on ubuntu/debian all day every day?
<slangasek> this is the same wart on the X protocol that prevents screensavers from working if you have a context menu (or a unity indicator menu) open
<blkperl> so its unitys fault :)
<slangasek> blkperl: nah, any wm has the problem, unity just uses that bit of the protocol a bit more than others
<slangasek> nibalizer: ... approximately? :)
 * nibalizer is pretty jelly
<slangasek> if by "rock out" you mean "spend a lot of time in meetings" ;)
<blkperl> that sounds like the job describition of a microsoft dev
<nibalizer> oh meetings.... :(
<slangasek> ah well I'm not a dev, I'm a manager
<slangasek> so there you have it ;)
<blkperl> so the true comes out :)
<blkperl> truth*
<nibalizer> manager? cool manager?
<nibalizer> science manager?
<slangasek> engineering manager? :)
<nibalizer> so i'm looking around for jobs
<nibalizer> and all the jobs im interviewing for have 'engineer' in them
<nibalizer> i'm apllying for one position called 'technicall support engineer'
<nibalizer> which of course makes me weep, but yea
<slangasek> did you ask them if you will be permitted to engineer the technical support?
<nibalizer> i haven't really gotten to the point where I get to ask questions
<slangasek> ah
<nibalizer> i'm pretty sure its a 'hello mr. derp my name is spencer, how can I help you'
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> slangasek: do you have a list of stuff that will be worked on at the Jam/BSP? Perhaps a wiki can be prepared ahead of time with technical info on the work to be done so people can be briefed?
<slangasek> bkerensa: "will be worked on" - hmm, isn't nathwill driving the agenda here? :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: Uhh I imagine that uhh he may have intended for you to provide some guidance? Idk I will ping him if he ever comes on irc :P
<slangasek> heh :)
<slangasek> well, I can try to come up with something, this is just the first anyone's asked
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-09
<slangasek> when do you need this by?
<bkerensa> slangasek: well since he is not a DD I assumed since its also being called a BSP
<bkerensa> that there was a Debian Agenda? :P
<slangasek> honestly, I'd just point at the Debian release-critical bug list
<slangasek> you don't need to be a DD to run a BSP ;)
<bkerensa> slangasek: It helps doesnt it?
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1789/detail/
<bkerensa> so by the 15th maybe?
<bkerensa> so it could go out to the mailing list the night before and maybe those who attend can read it and be prepared some
<slangasek> being a DD helps with getting fixes uploaded... otherwise it should be orthogonal
<bkerensa> from the looks of it there was some plan of doing multi-arch work? hmm maybe someone threw that in randomly
<slangasek> yeah, I'm not sure there's much multiarch work for non-DDs to do right now... we pretty much killed that last time, now it just needs maintainers to upload
<bkerensa> slangasek: you by chance see the Windows Azure skit from Norway Developer Con?
<slangasek> oh yes, it's made the rounds
<bkerensa> >.<
<c_smith_tmp> hello
<c_smith_tmp> to anyone here for the Ubuntu Hour at Broadway Commons, we're back in the sun room.
<c_smith_tmp> is anyone here for the Ubuntu Hour?
<c_smith_tmp> bkerensa, how goes it?
<bkerensa> c_smith_: good
<bkerensa> getting ready for a trip
<bkerensa> not sure where I'm going but got a Suburu AWD Zip Car rented
<bkerensa> maybe go up to the mountains or seattle?  :P
<c_smith_tmp> bkerensa, if you want to go somewhere with REALY nice scenery and don't mind desert like conditions, go over to the Sisters area. :)
<bkerensa> I have been there
<c_smith_tmp> Nice area, eh?
<bkerensa> I want to leave state
<bkerensa> its ok :)
<bkerensa> I can get to Canada in roughly 4 hours from Portland :)
<slangasek> Is zipcar actually an economic choice for an extended car rental?
<c_smith_tmp> and out of state? I have no clue if you want just a drive, if you had time, I'd recommend Minnesota.
<c_smith_tmp> but that's halfway across the country, so it's out of range for just a day drive.
<bkerensa> slangasek: seems cheaper then hertz
<bkerensa> also depends on what plan you have
<c_smith_tmp> meh, might be just me here today.
<c_smith_tmp> brb, gonna restart my PC.
<bkerensa> Minnesota is too humid and too many lakes... only thing interesting is the spam factory in Willamina
<c_smith_tmp> there's a Willamina in MN?
<bkerensa> eck
<bkerensa> I mean in Austin
<c_smith_tmp> lol
<bkerensa> Southern Minnesota
<bkerensa> Iowa is interesting :p
<c_smith_tmp> I lived there for the first 5-7 years of my life, Elk River,
<c_smith_tmp> anywho, time to restart.
<bkerensa> indian reservation?
<c_smith_tmp> I'm back
<c_smith_tmp> bkerensa, what had you said before I restarted?
<c_smith_tmp> bkerensa, what had you said before I restarted?
<c_smith_tmp> not sure if that message got through, so I repeated it.
<c_smith_tmp> bkerensa, did you get my last message?
<nathwill> evening folks
 * slangasek waves
<slangasek> bkerensa: so you mean to hold the loco meeting during the BSP?
<nathwill> slangasek, we're going to end up having to jump into IRC in order to do the loco application sometime that day anyhow... i'm almost tempted to say that we should do the application later, but i dunno how often loco council meets
<bkerensa> nathwill: hi
<bkerensa> slangasek: umm  I intend for any discussion necessary to satisfy a meeting to occur there
<bkerensa> not much discusion or decision making happens at such meetings anyways... I have found them semi-unnecessary
<bkerensa> nathwill: I cant wait too much longer on this application process
<bkerensa> plus we were specifically invited to that meeting on that date
<bkerensa> does the application need more work?
<nathwill> bkerensa: i'm working on finishing it right now.
<nathwill> the wife's been sick or it would've already been done
<bkerensa> ok well I do not think there will be much resistance to our application this time
<nathwill> lol
<nathwill> fingers crossed
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> hmm well if he comes back... I'm heading out :) time to go do something fun in WA
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> nathwill: are the baptists attacking your internet?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: I'm very certain this is much just procedural
<bkerensa> a formality if you will
<bkerensa> at UDS was explicitly told that the LC owed us an apology
<bkerensa> nathwill: anyways let me know if you need any help on it... I'm getting ready to head out north into WA
<bkerensa> MarkDude: A formality right? ;)
<nathwill> bkerensa, i was gonna shut down to fix this unity bug, but... forgot i'm in the middle of downloading the humble bundle :)
<nathwill> slangasek does apport have the ability to just collect the log files for me and let *me* pick what to do with them?
<nathwill> the man page is incredibly unhelpful...
<slangasek> bkerensa: necessary to satisfy a meeting> ah ;)
<slangasek> nathwill: hum, you can run apport $package and review the pack before submitting
<MarkDude> bkerensa, - I am ASSUMING it si a mere formality
 * MarkDude is waiting to hear official news on Fedora table at OSCON
<MarkDude> Most of them are busy at SELF now
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-10
<c_smith> "One does not simply Telnet into Mordor"
<blkperl> does Mordor have kerberos?
<blkperl> because frodo pretty easily
<blkperl> got in*
<c_smith> lol
<c_smith> Nah, Mordor runs Window$ Abomination (Vista)
<blkperl> remember Aragorn identified himself at the gate and it opened, it must have some sort of auth
<c_smith> crappy authentication, Window
<c_smith> $ login.
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Fedora ended up paying their way is what I heard
<bkerensa> I know you guys are not in the Non Profit Pavillion nor the Projects Pavillion but instead are in a paid booth
 * bkerensa assumes Redhat paid
<bkerensa> :P
<c_smith> bkerensa, is the meeting at the BSP going to be available for those of us who aren't likely going to be able to make it to attend?
<bkerensa> c_smith: it will still be over IRC
<c_smith> alright.
<bkerensa> all meetings will since we have to have minutes and logs
<c_smith> true.
 * bkerensa is now officially gone until midnight when his conference on G+ with dholbach is
<bkerensa> peace
<c_smith> have fun.
<MarkDude> laters
<nibalizer> kerberized telnet
<commander_> i have a question
<devxdev> whats that?
<devxdev> lol nvm
<devxdev> anyone in OR working on the UbuntuTV project?
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-06-04
<bkerensa> hello
<nibalizer> ohai
<bkerensa> so this channel is alive :)
<MarkDude> Yep
<nibalizer> internet works
<nibalizer> w00t
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-06-07
<bkerensa> slangasek: is there rules surrounding the inclusion of image files in debian packages that are trademark/copyright protected?
<slangasek> trademark and copyright are two different things
<bkerensa> slangasek: yes but both can protect a  brand/image
<bkerensa> a image can be protected by copyright and also trademarked
<bkerensa> I ask because the Facebook Core App has a Facebook logo bundled in
<bkerensa> and is copyright Facebook Inc. and Trademark them
<slangasek> sure
<bkerensa> yet its not an official app being made by them
<slangasek> and under trademark law, this is arguably nominative use
<slangasek> as for the copyright, that would depend on the copyright license
<bkerensa> In this case Canonical has licensed the entire source package under the GPLv3 and claims ownership of all the files
<bkerensa> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-facebook-dev/ubuntu-facebook-app/trunk/view/head:/debian/copyright
<bkerensa> including the Facebook logo
<slangasek> bkerensa: that's really an entirely separate question from whether it's legitimate to include the icon in the package; in all cases the artwork should of course have the correct copyright listed in debian/copyright
<thefinn93> bkerensa: ping
<blkperl> slangasek: ping, can you mark bug 1188793 for me as affecting raring, and kick it towards SRU possibly
<lubotu1> bug 1188793 in virt-viewer (Ubuntu) "virt-viewer has GTK error on connection to remote" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188793
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-06-08
<MarkDude> http://www.oscon.com/oscon2013/public/content/nonprofit-pavilion
<MarkDude> Ubuntu is not on there?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: We are
<bkerensa> just not at the non-profit pavillion
<bkerensa> Canonical bought me a booth this year
<bkerensa> !s/me/loco
<bkerensa> I actually hope I can get more people to man it so I spend minimal time at booth
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> we will see
<bkerensa> slangasek: you doing booth duty this year :)
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> +1
<MarkDude> Effing awesome
 * MarkDude bows to this
<MarkDude> Fedora is in non profit
 * MarkDude is saying its ok- to walk by Fedora booth, give the finger or say something about being cheap XD
<MarkDude> Mark S just bought himself some rather good press from at least me
<MarkDude> Hopefully others :)
<MarkDude> yay for Oregon Team also, you folks really do stuff well, and represent Linux better than many projects as a whole do
<MarkDude> Genuine compliment. Keep up the good work +1
<slangasek> bkerensa: nngh, probably not; it's shaping up to be a busy summer for me
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-06-03
<tgm4883> bdmurray: do you know where can I make a feature request for errors.ubuntu.com?
<bdmurray> tgm4883: bugs.launchpad.net/errors/+filebug
<tgm4883> heh, ok. I'll file a bug there. Thanks
<bdmurray> tgm4883: or what is it? there may already be a bug
<tgm4883> I'd like to be able to search installed versions via a text box that will search with a LIKE query
<tgm4883> specifically for things like daily builds
<tgm4883> since daily builds can show quite a few versions in that installed versions box
<bdmurray> so, I haven't seen a bug report about that
<tgm4883> bdmurray: for example,   https://errors.ubuntu.com/?package=mythtv&period=year
<tgm4883> I'd like to be able to search errors on 0.27, rather than only being able to select a specific daily build
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-06-04
<bkerensa> tgm4883: you coming up to Portland for DebConf?
<tgm4883> probably not, when is it?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: august
<bkerensa> http://debconf14.debconf.org
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-06-06
<blkperl> kees: slangasek: really summit.debconf.org doesn't have a valid SSL cert?
<slangasek> blkperl: it's perfectly valid; it's just not issued by a commercial CA
<slangasek> (not really my idea, anyway; I don't control the debconf.org infrastructure, if it were up to me I would say we certainly should have a cert that's trusted by default in all browsers)
<blkperl> :(
<blkperl> slangasek: btw Ashe updated her blog post on Conference diversity. You should check it out. http://www.ashedryden.com/blog/increasing-diversity-at-your-conference
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-06-01
<slangasek> wxl: talk about what and when? :)
<wxl> slangasek: packaging, esp. for debian. first tuesday of some month (your choice), 6pm
<slangasek> ouch - tough for me to be down there at 6pm on a workday... :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-06-03
 * wxl sighs
<wxl> is anyone interested in running the booth for oscon?
<wxl> my schedule just got inadvertently busier
<wxl> i may have to cancel if no one's up to it
<wxl> sgclark: did kde get their own booth?
#ubuntu-us-or 2016-06-09
<Guest17776> Hello, new to linux, have a question re: icc update, is this the place to get answers?  thanks
<Guest17776> do icc display update questions mean i have a security issue?  thanks
<nacc> Guest17776: i sincerely doubt it, as this channel is about Oregon users of Ubuntu.
<nacc> Guest17776: I would suggest starting in #linux
<Guest17776> how do i get there, please
<nacc> Guest17776: /join #linux, same as you got here
<Guest17776> i chose oregon, because i didn't see anything for washington
<goddard> NW love its all good
<goddard> whats up?
#ubuntu-us-or 2017-06-07
<kereltis> I see we have an interloper from Cali in here. Hello MarkDude! :-)
<MarkDude> Only like 2 people rememebr me, and half are bots
<kereltis> Good to see you back
<MarkDude> +1
<kereltis> Signing out, have fans to install
